# greetings



## mantisfu (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi,

I became interested in mantids through my martial arts system. I have hatched one ooth for my boys and we gave away quite a few of them to our friends. Since then we have been fascinated with the diversity of the camaflauge and hunting/defensive techniques of the different species. We are looking forward to learning as much as possible from this forum.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You'll find pretty much everything you ever wanted or needed to know about Mantids here.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 4, 2006)

welcome


----------

